# Book on baptism



## cih1355 (Nov 28, 2008)

Has anyone ever read the book, _Understanding Four Views on Baptism_? Thomas Nettles (Baptist), Richard Pratt (Reformed), Robert Kolb (Lutheran), and John Castelein (Churches of Christ) are the contributors. They each present their own view and critique the views of the other contributors.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 28, 2008)

I checked it out from the library once. I was not impressed with Pratt really (the only real reason I got the book). He relied heavily on the WCF which is fine if you are a presbyterian, but for someone who does not hold to the confession his arguments are not convincing.

I would have rather seen him just show his argument straight from Scripture.

As for the others, I did not read them.


----------



## eqdj (Nov 28, 2008)

I agree.
As a Covenantal Credobaptist I didn't like Nettles' case or Pratt's response.
I prefer Believer's Baptism edited by Schreiner and Wright.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 28, 2008)

It has been awhile since I read the book, but I remember it as being good book on the topic. It is rather short, but gives a good overview of each position and is therefore very good for those just learning about the other positions. The book is not long enough for detail exegesis of all the many verses used by each camp, however it helps in seeing the presuppositions behind each position. That is why Pratt addresses the issues as he does. He is addressing the meta-narrative per se(i.e. means of grace, covenantal theology) behind the Reformed understanding what Scripture teaches about Baptism as written in the Reformed Confessions .


----------

